# How do I feed my LGD



## hspeer (Mar 15, 2010)

I am trying to use automatic feeders for my LGD's but the goats eat all the dog food in a day. Any ideas on how I can keep the goats out of the automatic dog feeder

I know I can feed them once a day but I am trying not to have to do that.


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

How old is your LGD?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

We simply can't keep our goats away from our LGD's food so we keep it in a seperate pen that only she can get to.Good luck!


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

I have tried feeders along with trying to make it so only he can get to his food that worked until he got big. Some say to put his food somewhere where we has to jump into to get it. I do not want to engourage him to be a jumper. I will tell you this he will defend his food if he is hungry and sometimes if he wants to save it for later don not disipline him for this unless he hurts a goats mostly it barking sometime tail horn pulling. I feed all at the same time so the goats are occupied and he can somewhat eat in peace. If your goats are horned you can try to put the feeded outside the fence and line it up with a space in the fence but then you have a chance of a goat with its head stuck.


----------

